# Temporarily back from the hospital..........



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

....but I got this! 

Tom-boy…er…."girl" #2, 1:24PM, 7lbs and change, and perfect in every way.



Gotta run back to the hospital to see my girls, but wanted to drop an note (and brag a little  )

Ryan


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

thats just awsome !!! congrats to you and your wife .


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

C is a very beautiful baby congratulations


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats. Keep an eye on those little fingers, you'll want to make sure you're comfortable when you're wrapped around them in a few years.


----------



## Thuan (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulations, another beautiful one!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Congratulations Ryan to you and your family!!!!!!!


----------



## moonroc (Apr 21, 2008)

That aint braggin. Thats letting everybody share your joy. Congratulations!


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the beautiful daughter to you and your wife. This is Your Greatest Project Post!

Make a memory with your children, 
Spend some time to show you care; 
Toys and trinkets can't replace those 
Precious moments that you share. 
Money doesn't buy real pleasure, 
It doesn't matter where you live; 
Children need your own attention, 
Something only you can give. 
Childhood's days pass all too quickly, 
Happy memories all too few; 
Plan to do that special something, 
Take the time to go or do. 
Make a memory with your children, 
Take the time in busy days; 
Have some fun while they are growing, 
Show your love in gentle ways. 
Elaine Hardt….Making Memories
Best Wishes,


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats to both.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! That is awesome news, I'm very happy for you and your family!!...


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Ryan!


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## deeker (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! Good thing she looks like her mom instead of her dad…....she will grow up in the blink of an eye.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Ryan,

Congrats to you and your wife on the new addition to your famiily: I hope she brings you both happiness and joy as she grows!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like a chip off the old block

Lee


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!
My little girl is now 23…and the apple of my eye.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! God Bless You and Yours!


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations, well done!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Brag all you want you deserve it. Looks like a woodworders fingers to me. It is true though, we leave this world the same way we come in…..bald and toothless. 
Congrats.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What a doll she is!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations to the Shervill family!


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW !!! What a beautiful baby.

Wife just walked by the computer and had to stop to take a double take at the picture. She's walking around the house in complete awe of how beautiful your baby is. Way to go !!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful new daughter you've gotten yourself there, Mr. Shervill.
Best wishes to you and the entire family.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Congratulations! What wonderful news. The best to you and your family.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition. Start saving your pennies, another wedding to pay for!


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new bundle of joy. How old do they have to be before you start them working down in the shop ?


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats Ryan, you're on quite the winning streak


----------



## Dooley (Mar 17, 2008)

Cute! Quite the lucky guy you are! Congratulations!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday little one!!!

congratulations Ryan. Give all of your ladies an extra hug. I'm glad all went smoothly.
And yes, she is perfect.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations Ryan! All the best to you and the growing family.

Kerry


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

May you and She grow older together, enjoying a special bond of love and trust. God Bless the little child, she is beautiful.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations!

Callum


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Cute! Congrats Ryan.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Dad!

Happy Birthday Little One! Welcome to a wonderful world!


----------



## reluctant (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Ryan. I hope you have as much fun with your girls as I did with mine, both daughters and grand-daughters.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Better than any power tool!!! Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

She is beautiful. Congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great looking baby Ryan. Congratulations to you and the wife.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Way to go Daddy'o !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats Ryan! I am looking forward to understanding the joy, just waiting out the days myself for #1 to come along…


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

She's beautiful, what more can I say…congrats Ryan and family!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

My baby now is a young teenager and the journey has been a blessing from heaven…may yours be as enjoyable…congrats…Blkcherry


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

I can just hear those sounds coming from the shop making a crib, a changing table, or a cradle. Congratulations to you and the wife


----------



## Knottyguy (Apr 20, 2008)

That's incredible carving, Ryan! It looks so lifelike!


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

A BLESSING FROM GOD! Congrats


----------

